# Skervesen (NON- RAPTOR BUILD)



## rifftrauma (Jul 31, 2012)

Well following both MetalDaze and SiggyCertified I too have placed an order for a Skervesen. Similar to both posts, Jarek and Maciek at Skervesen have been absolutely awesome to work with. They have emailed me back promptly every time, and I've got to say...it's refreshing. I ended up ordering a model with the same body/headstock type as the H8 chocolate posted on the site. Hopefully pics to follow 

Specs below:

- Right handed (because if you're not right, you're wrong )
Specs:
- 8-string
- Maple neck (Bolt on)
- Ebony fingerboard
- Basswood one-piece body
- H-H / Bare Knuckle Aftermath Set 
- 27&#8243; scale
- ABM bridge
- Sperzel Trimlock tuners
- Bolume pot with a push-pull option for coil splitting
- 3-way pickup switch
- Ivory saddle
- Buckeye burl lacquer finish
- Head stock with matching buckeye burl finish
- Side dots fluorescent in the dark


----------



## mphsc (Jul 31, 2012)

Buckeye Burl is my next top choice ,looking forward to watching this. Based off the other builds, I'll expect to see the top routed by thursday,


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 31, 2012)

Cool specs. What a great business model Jarek has....build what people want and don't take 2 years to do it


----------



## commelina (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no no, you won't get EVERYTHING you want  I agree, you don't have to wait 2 years and it seems to us that 2 to 3 months is a real period of time to build and ship a guitar. I have to admit we are a bit amazed by the number of orders we managed to get since our debut here on ss.org with the Terrormachine. It all was supposed to be a weekend hobby (a return to the passion I've developed in Mayones) which unexpectedly grew to a "serious" company by a series of chained events  Furthermore, we are full of respect for you, who trusted us only seeing us on the Internet  

Anyway, rifftrauma, we are looking forward to sending a first USA eight-string Skervesen to you as soon as it's finished! Unfortunately, it won't be this Thursday


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 31, 2012)

commelina said:


> Oh no no, you won't get EVERYTHING you want


 
That's right....you couldn't get me a left handed Hannes bridge 

Looking forward to the build pics on this one!


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 31, 2012)

Interesting specs, can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## BlacKat Guitars (Aug 21, 2012)

Interesting headstock design


----------



## Lothar (Aug 21, 2012)

The Gravedigger Headstock©


----------



## rifftrauma (Aug 21, 2012)

It's going to double as a shovel


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 21, 2012)

Every Skervesen build needs a name. What's this one going to be?


----------



## Musza (Aug 21, 2012)

my vote goes for a ShovelCaster


----------



## rifftrauma (Aug 23, 2012)

Maciek sent me some new pics this morning!


----------



## Musza (Aug 23, 2012)

RIP Shovel 
[*]


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

Damn this looks good.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 24, 2012)

If that was good - what'd you say about this?


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 24, 2012)

Maciek


----------



## rifftrauma (Aug 27, 2012)

Maciek just sent me pics of the completed top, beyond excited now


----------



## iron blast (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh my!


----------



## rifftrauma (Aug 29, 2012)

Saw Siggy got his Raptor today! Got a Bunch of new pics from Maciek, thought I'd share a couple.


----------



## Birdman (Aug 29, 2012)

looks great man


----------



## mphsc (Aug 29, 2012)

that's on Fi-yer! Oh so nice.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 29, 2012)

Love that neck, looks fast as hell!


----------



## rifftrauma (Aug 30, 2012)

Got that official logo on there today!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 31, 2012)

It's so tiny. Not sure if I like it because it isn't so "HEY! LOOK! LOOK WHAT BRAND THIS GUITAR IS!" but at the same time I'm not used to seeing it be so subtle. I think that I like it!

Also, that headstock is so metal it has a skull above the logo!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 31, 2012)

It looks like they are trying to fit it so it would be unobstructed by the strings.


----------



## bob123 (Sep 1, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> It's so tiny. Not sure if I like it because it isn't so "HEY! LOOK! LOOK WHAT BRAND THIS GUITAR IS!" but at the same time I'm not used to seeing it be so subtle. I think that I like it!
> 
> Also, that headstock is so metal it has a skull above the logo!





I see other things too


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Sep 1, 2012)

You must change dealer, or take half


----------



## quoenusz (Sep 2, 2012)

omg this is so awesome!


----------



## gordon_mlz (Sep 2, 2012)

This is an incredible looking guitar. How much did it cost if ya don't mind me asking?


----------



## rifftrauma (Sep 3, 2012)

More Pics from Maciek!!!


----------



## sszemer (Sep 3, 2012)

duude, thats my fav skervesen guitar shape!
here's mine:


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Sep 4, 2012)

She plays, she damn plays


----------



## quoenusz (Sep 5, 2012)

that top.....sweet!! looks absolutely gorgeous!
this guitar is so much win!


----------



## SiggyCertified (Sep 6, 2012)

Damn the cutaway is DEEP, and gorgeous might I add.


----------



## Zado (Sep 6, 2012)

dude,this is no raptor,this is a fucking T-REX!


----------



## dxbettecher (Sep 6, 2012)

Skervesen Guitars said:


> She plays, she damn plays



Pornographic !


----------



## rifftrauma (Sep 7, 2012)

MY BABY!!!!


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks sick!

I am starting to get GAS related issues, concerning my need of some new guitar of sorts - the more I look at these Skervesen guys and their guitars, the more it itches me in my fingers to just ask about the price


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Sep 11, 2012)

Ask - we promise it's not so painful .


----------



## rifftrauma (Sep 15, 2012)

Just got back into town, final ship pictures of the newly dubbed "White Chocolate" She should be here on Monday.


----------

